# Want to buy second hand household items



## minsell

Ive moved to Tokyo and need to buy some cheap furniture, (large bed, washing machine, fridge etc) Do expats sell their items here? Or any ideas where I should look?


----------



## larabell

They do. Search online for "Metropolis Magazine" and check out their classified section [1]. There's another called Tokyo Notice Board. And I heard there's a Craigslist in Japan but I've never used it. The term you want to look for is "sayonara sale" (that's when an ex-pat leaves Japan and sells off all their stuff).

When you register at the Ward Office, ask them if the Ward runs a recycle shop. Some do and the stuff there is stuff that people have had them pick up on "big garbage" day.

You might also get in touch with Tokyo Lease. They mostly least furniture to ex-pats on a company package but they also used to sell off their older stuff for pennies on the dollar.

[1] Note that you can get copies of Metropolis for free at bookstores and other places where English speakers tend to hang out but... the last time I picked up a copy, it didn't have a classified section so I'm wondering if they're phasing it out over time.


----------

